# UE Is Less Than Minimum Wage. Period.



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I started doing UE in January. Now it is September and there is no doubt about it... it is slavery and less than minimum wage. I only do it now because of instant pay so I can buy gas daily to go and work for the competitors.

I just don't get why Uber doesn't care about that. They have a very poor business model about it. If the competitors ever do instant pay they will bury UE because there would be no reason in the world for anyone to drive for UE.

I hope the competitors are smart enough to lurk here and see Uber's weakness. Do you think they do?

UE got McDonalds, but GH is now doing Bob Evans, Boston Market, Popeyes... Go GH!


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

No doubt it is obvious to you, but I am a bit slow.  What are UE and GH?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Less than minimum wage does not equal slavery. Slavery is involuntary servitude without pay. 

UE= UberEats
GH= GrubHub


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

You have to have rocks fir brains to deliver food to people for next to nothing. I don’t even drive anymore. It’s ridiculous and exploitative.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> You have to have rocks fir brains to deliver food to people for next to nothing. I don't even drive anymore. It's ridiculous and exploitative.


Source of income if you no longer drive? Why are you even posting on this forum?


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok I drove $46 this week. But everyone needs multiple sources of income which I have.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Like I said, I only do it for the instant pay for gas money.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Like I said, I only do it for the instant pay for gas money.


The Uber fuel Card allows you to do something similar, buy gas against what you've already earned. Established drivers can buy gas against expected earnings.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

columbuscatlady said:


> I started doing UE in January. Now it is September and there is no doubt about it... it is slavery and less than minimum wage. I only do it now because of instant pay so I can buy gas daily to go and work for the competitors.
> 
> I just don't get why Uber doesn't care about that. They have a very poor business model about it. If the competitors ever do instant pay they will bury UE because there would be no reason in the world for anyone to drive for UE.
> 
> ...


I never make less than $25/hour... maybe it's you not UE


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

guano said:


> I never make less than $25/hour... maybe it's you not UE


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lurking said:


> Source of income if you no longer drive? Why are you even posting on this forum?


I haven't driven for five years or more now. More, I guess.

This was my MO for almost two years that I drove:
I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
I took people to work.
I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.

Some of us set a $ goal; we drive till we hit that mark.
Not me.
I set a # goal. The number of people I got to pitch.
I wanted to average one per hour.

I talked to EVERY one of them about my favorite subject: me. It was part of the cost of the ride. Either put up with my pitch - or walk. 

I would ask them what they did for a living ... "Oh wow, that's interesting ..." Maybe a couple of questions, then ...
I gave them a sixty second resume about ... ME.
"I have a four year degree in Business Admin and Economics. Years of experience in valuation of real and personal property ... presented cases before Assessment Appeals Boards and won ..... "
Then I asked them if they knew of a job in the company they work for for someone with my skills.
IF they said 'no', I'd ask about their competition ... any room there that you know of?
No? "Looks like we here. Thanks for the call .. bye"

NEXT!
Oh, a ping to pick up someone at WalMart ... nope.
Here's one from a dorm ... nope.
Oh, and here's one from the county jail ... lol, nope.
Look, one from "Da Man" in the hood, nope.

Ah, here's a middle class neighborhood and it's 6pm. 
Yep, dinner and theater ... I'm on it.

I did NOT pick up in the ghetto, at colleges, at bars at 1am. NONE of those people are going to be able to help me.
I did NOT GAF about tips, stars, complaints, kudos ... just didn't care. Didn't fit into my business model.
Uber would send me a text about not accepting enough? Tough titty kitty, get over it.
If my ap fired up tomorrow ... good. If not ... well, shit jobs are easy to find.


I did that for months. I'd get two or three good leads a week.
Actually turned down a couple of other shit jobs.
Then, one of the frogs I kissed turned into a Prince; and I found a home.

When you get a warm one, ask who you should talk to at the company (not HR, they don't hire, they only fire). Ask if it's ok to use their name when you call, find out what it is. Give them your business card -- you DO have a card, right? Name and phone is all you need. Black on white. Cheap. Get five hundred.
Then follow up, next day. "Hi. I was talking to an employee of yours, Jane, and she was telling me that you're looking for someone who can ...... I promise to respect your time, can we meet for five minutes this week some time? How about tomorrow at 3pm? Five minutes, not a second more."
You will get results, eventually. 

I don't suck Uber's schlong any more.

This gig IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people, a lot of different people. And you have them captive in a small compartment for a fixed period of time. 
Leave the radio OFF, they need to listen to YOU.


Every once in a while one of them can help -- and will help if you ask.
It's an odds game.
Ask.
Ask.

I doubt that you'll take my advice.
Most people just come here to piss and moan, not to actually do anything about it.

How about you?
Got the guts to make a change?


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I haven't driven for five years or more now. More, I guess.
> 
> This was my MO for almost two years that I drove:
> I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
> ...


Best tips I've heard to date, use Uber gig as a lead generator. There's one issue, what if you're not sociable or mildly autistic?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> I started doing UE in January. Now it is September and there is no doubt about it... it is slavery and less than minimum wage. I only do it now because of instant pay so I can buy gas daily to go and work for the competitors.
> 
> I just don't get why Uber doesn't care about that. They have a very poor business model about it. If the competitors ever do instant pay they will bury UE because there would be no reason in the world for anyone to drive for UE.
> 
> ...


Stop doing Eats. Problem solved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Stop doing Eats. Problem solved.


Stop doing RS of any kind.
We are heading to a big recession ... depression even.
This will include massive layoffs; that means drivers will be dime a dozen.
Get a decent job now.
Maybe, just maybe you'll have work when the chit hits the fan.
Time is running out - fast.


----------

